# Worked my first day in retail!



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

I can't believe I done it! 

Okay I had a few cringeworthy awkward moments talking to staff, made a few mistakes and didn't really *do* anything (I get trained on the cash register and in the stockroom tomorrow) but I actually went!!

And was it as bad as I expected? Nowhere near. 

Proud of myself.


----------



## LifeInACage (Nov 10, 2013)

Shadow2009 said:


> I can't believe I done it!
> 
> Okay I had a few cringeworthy awkward moments talking to staff, made a few mistakes and didn't really *do* anything (I get trained on the cash register and in the stockroom tomorrow) but I actually went!!
> 
> ...


:clap:clap:clap YAY! GO YOU!!! :clap:clap:clap

Congratulations and keep going, sounds like you're doing fab.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

LifeInACage said:


> :clap:clap:clap YAY! GO YOU!!! :clap:clap:clap
> 
> Congratulations and keep going, sounds like you're doing fab.


Thanks! I've been so nervous about it for weeks. I honestly woke up and felt like being sick I was so scared.  I had to help customers find DVD's and stuff and 70% of the time I couldn't find anything and had to ask another member of staff but there were a few times I found things by myself and felt so happy haha! Although there's a stock control computer thing that is REALLY confusing and I'm too afraid to ask for help in how to use it. I'll probably continue to make mistakes and have SA attacks and stuff every single day for a while but I think I can cope with it.


----------



## LifeInACage (Nov 10, 2013)

Shadow2009 said:


> Thanks! I've been so nervous about it for weeks. I honestly woke up and felt like being sick I was so scared.  I had to help customers find DVD's and stuff and 70% of the time I couldn't find anything and had to ask another member of staff but there were a few times I found things by myself and felt so happy haha! Although there's a stock control computer thing that is REALLY confusing and I'm too afraid to ask for help in how to use it. I'll probably continue to make mistakes and have SA attacks and stuff every single day for a while but I think I can cope with it.


I've worked in retail many moons ago and there will be times when you can't find things and will have to ask other members of staff who've been there longer than you. As far asking for help from other staff, ASK AWAY!! Even if it seems like a member of staff has a cob on or seems like they're having a bad day, crack on and ask anyway....it all benefits you.

We don't learn unless we make mistakes, it's all part of the learning curve. Good luck to you :-D:boogie


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Adam Harris (Jan 29, 2011)

Way to go! Awesome job. Hope I get that comfortable one day.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

It only gets easier from here on it. Keep it up!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shadow2009 said:


> I can't believe I done it!
> 
> Okay I had a few cringeworthy awkward moments talking to staff, made a few mistakes and didn't really *do* anything (I get trained on the cash register and in the stockroom tomorrow) but I actually went!!
> 
> ...


Well done! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

honestly I am really impressed by that bravery. I dont think I could do that in my stage right now but I hope to work up to where you are! Thanks for showing me it can get better.


----------



## USadventure (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome  Let us know how it all goes?


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ironyinivory said:


> honestly I am really impressed by that bravery. I dont think I could do that in my stage right now but I hope to work up to where you are! Thanks for showing me it can get better.


Trust me, my SA is pretty bad. I have really low self esteem because of my appearance and for years have been a recluse because I couldn't handle "the real world". I went to college which was amazing but as far as getting a job, driving lessons, going to clubs etc was concerned it was a huge no-no. When I got the interview for this job instead of celebrating I panicked and thought "OMG what if I get the job and actually need to face customers all the time? and felt like I was going to be sick. I spent ages dreading the interview and then once I got there and spoke to the manager it was fine. When he phoned me up and told me I got the job I again panicked and thought of all the negative things and was even considering not even going on the first day and spent all of Sunday night shaking with fear and having butterflies and worrying about how much I was going to embarass myself. When I got there it was nowhere near as bad as I expected yet again. Last night I was worried sick about Day 2 thinking "okay today is the day I'm going to humiliate myself" and did I? No I didn't. Nothing is as bad as you expect it to be.

I actually had an alright day today besides two things. The stockroom manager gave me a stack of CD's and told me to wrap them in little plastic bags and then tag them. He showed me how to do it and spent about 10 seconds. When I tried it, I spent ONE HOUR and 20 minutes trying to fit the CD's into these awful bags. The bags kept ripping, crumpling up and slipping out of my hand. It was awful. I ended up only completing 10 out of 25 so I'll probably get in trouble tomorrow. I feel stupid as hell that I couldn't even put CD's into bags properly but am I going to quit my job and have an SA attack over it? Nope. Also a customer asked me to search for a DVD for them and I had to ask another member of staff who told me to check the stock room and once I found out there were zero in stock, the staff member kinda yelled in front of everyone "well go and tell the customer then! Don't just stand there, jeez" and laughed which made me feel like **** but again, I didn't have an SA attack. I'm sort of on auto-pilot at work. I walk around smiling and doing my own thing and making mistakes but genuinely not giving a **** as long as I get paid! Haha.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Shadow2009 said:


> Trust me, my SA is pretty bad. I have really low self esteem because of my appearance and for years have been a recluse because I couldn't handle "the real world". I went to college which was amazing but as far as getting a job, driving lessons, going to clubs etc was concerned it was a huge no-no. When I got the interview for this job instead of celebrating I panicked and thought "OMG what if I get the job and actually need to face customers all the time? and felt like I was going to be sick. I spent ages dreading the interview and then once I got there and spoke to the manager it was fine. When he phoned me up and told me I got the job I again panicked and thought of all the negative things and was even considering not even going on the first day and spent all of Sunday night shaking with fear and having butterflies and worrying about how much I was going to embarass myself. When I got there it was nowhere near as bad as I expected yet again. Last night I was worried sick about Day 2 thinking "okay today is the day I'm going to humiliate myself" and did I? No I didn't. Nothing is as bad as you expect it to be.
> 
> I actually had an alright day today besides two things. The stockroom manager gave me a stack of CD's and told me to wrap them in little plastic bags and then tag them. He showed me how to do it and spent about 10 seconds. When I tried it, I spent ONE HOUR and 20 minutes trying to fit the CD's into these awful bags. The bags kept ripping, crumpling up and slipping out of my hand. It was awful. I ended up only completing 10 out of 25 so I'll probably get in trouble tomorrow. I feel stupid as hell that I couldn't even put CD's into bags properly but am I going to quit my job and have an SA attack over it? Nope. Also a customer asked me to search for a DVD for them and I had to ask another member of staff who told me to check the stock room and once I found out there were zero in stock, the staff member kinda yelled in front of everyone "well go and tell the customer then! Don't just stand there, jeez" and laughed which made me feel like **** but again, I didn't have an SA attack. I'm sort of on auto-pilot at work. I walk around smiling and doing my own thing and making mistakes but genuinely not giving a **** as long as I get paid! Haha.


Do I have a doppleganger in the UK? Other than the job details, I would have wrote a nearly identical story on my first day as some of my jobs.

Once I had an manager openly recruit me to another radio station, which was a promotion. It was a no brainer...I had to take it. But I almost did not take his calls because I was so nervous about making a change. I interviewed and said all the right things, but I dreaded the call which came to tell me I got the job! lol!

On my first days in a manufacturing job as a temp, I humiliated myself trying to run the power jacks and clumsily tried to put fixtures together with power tools. I'm not mechanically inclined to say the least.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Looking the way u look in your pic, I'm sure your boss won't care about the CD's LOL, gorgous peop get away with wayyyy more than average looking. But congrats, I could have wrote that myself, I'm starting a new part time job n feel the exact same except also worried I won't look the part, but fingers crossed my first day goes as well as yours. Let us know after your second day or first week how its going plzzzz! I'm nervous as hell, mine is a cafè / clothes shop, but I'm gonna be in cafe with lovely looking polish girls with flawless skin n long blond hair n white straight teeth. God.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah...... Just looked at your gender.... My bad.. I think..


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

HAHA! Yeah, sorry. The girl in my display picture isn't me obviously. 

I'm gonna make a blog detailing every day at work so people know what to expect if they ever get a similar job.


----------



## LifeInACage (Nov 10, 2013)

I think it's bang out of order that your colleague yelled at you in front of everyone but if you are happy to shrug it off then good on you. When it comes to doing different tasks in the store you'll pick up the speed as you get used to it so don't be too hard on yourself. Keep going, you're doing great.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Good stuff. Don't let the mistakes trouble you; you'll probably iron those out over time.


----------



## Pookie3 (Nov 27, 2013)

Congratulations! :clap:clap


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

Shadow2009 said:


> Trust me, my SA is pretty bad. I have really low self esteem because of my appearance and for years have been a recluse because I couldn't handle "the real world". I went to college which was amazing but as far as getting a job, driving lessons, going to clubs etc was concerned it was a huge no-no. When I got the interview for this job instead of celebrating I panicked and thought "OMG what if I get the job and actually need to face customers all the time? and felt like I was going to be sick. I spent ages dreading the interview and then once I got there and spoke to the manager it was fine. When he phoned me up and told me I got the job I again panicked and thought of all the negative things and was even considering not even going on the first day and spent all of Sunday night shaking with fear and having butterflies and worrying about how much I was going to embarass myself. When I got there it was nowhere near as bad as I expected yet again. Last night I was worried sick about Day 2 thinking "okay today is the day I'm going to humiliate myself" and did I? No I didn't. Nothing is as bad as you expect it to be.
> 
> I actually had an alright day today besides two things. The stockroom manager gave me a stack of CD's and told me to wrap them in little plastic bags and then tag them. He showed me how to do it and spent about 10 seconds. When I tried it, I spent ONE HOUR and 20 minutes trying to fit the CD's into these awful bags. The bags kept ripping, crumpling up and slipping out of my hand. It was awful. I ended up only completing 10 out of 25 so I'll probably get in trouble tomorrow. I feel stupid as hell that I couldn't even put CD's into bags properly but am I going to quit my job and have an SA attack over it? Nope. Also a customer asked me to search for a DVD for them and I had to ask another member of staff who told me to check the stock room and once I found out there were zero in stock, the staff member kinda yelled in front of everyone "well go and tell the customer then! Don't just stand there, jeez" and laughed which made me feel like **** but again, I didn't have an SA attack. I'm sort of on auto-pilot at work. I walk around smiling and doing my own thing and making mistakes but genuinely not giving a **** as long as I get paid! Haha.


AWWW! Im so happy for you!


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

My third day was probably the best so far. I'm in the stockroom again and just spent all day unloading boxes, putting price stickers and tags on items and then putting them back in boxes but it kinda flew by. The only issue now is that I'm in the stockroom with three other guys who have been there years and they all have a conversation together and kinda ignore me. I pretty much just have a small counter to work by myself while the other three are at the other side of the room. It's so excruciatingly awkward when you finish a task and have to shuffle over to the guys and mumble "I've done that" and then they'll just go and get another box for you to do. I wish they would just give me a list of things to do or something instead of me constantly having to go over and getting their attention.

I still haven't been till trained yet. About 10 new people started this week and I'm the only one that works in the stockroom so I'm just going to assume that that's my permanent position. The people I started with (three others) are all on the tills and the people that started the day after me are the ones who take stock to the main floor and put them on shelves. I kinda wish I was on the shop floor a bit more but working in the stock room isn't difficult, just very repetitive and awkward.


----------



## Irvy (Nov 27, 2013)

cool, i also want to do part time job later on


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

D: Sorry it's getting awkward, man! But good for you, going to work. In my experience, I've found that some situations are never bad like I expected them to be. 
I hope things look up and they train you soon! Have you tried commenting on whatever it is the guys are talking about?


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay I'm now getting a bit paranoid. The store took on about 20 people for Christmas yet every single day I'm the ONLY new person in the stockroom. Every other person who started for Christmas gets to be on the cash register, help customers, tidy shelves etc and be on the main floor listening to music while I'm stuck in a cold stockroom with two other old guys putting prices on objects and lifting boxes all day. I must be really ****ing ugly or something.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Shadow2009 said:


> Okay I'm now getting a bit paranoid. The store took on about 20 people for Christmas yet every single day I'm the ONLY new person in the stockroom. Every other person who started for Christmas gets to be on the cash register, help customers, tidy shelves etc and be on the main floor listening to music while I'm stuck in a cold stockroom with two other old guys putting prices on objects and lifting boxes all day. I must be really ****ing ugly or something.


LOL! That is where I would rather be! But yes, It doesn't do much for personal growth.


----------



## Christof (Apr 24, 2013)

maybe you can ask the reason why.


----------

